# Need help to identify the Moss



## Sivamayca (Sep 11, 2019)

Can anyone check and confirm what moss it is ? Giant Weeping Moss ?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Lots a lot like Willow moss. Looks cool too, if you'd like weeping moss, I have a ton and can trade you some for some Willow moss if you'd like.


----------



## Sivamayca (Sep 11, 2019)

Somehow I typed weeping instead of willow moss. Thanks for confirming. 
Yes I love to trade in some for weeping moss. Are you close to Hamilton?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Sivamayca said:


> Somehow I typed weeping instead of willow moss. Thanks for confirming.
> Yes I love to trade in some for weeping moss. Are you close to Hamilton?


Oh.. not sure when I'll be heading west to Hamilton anytime soon. Perhaps I can contact you when I am heading that way. If you're ever in the east, I can always meet you as well.


----------



## Sivamayca (Sep 11, 2019)

default said:


> Oh.. not sure when I'll be heading west to Hamilton anytime soon. Perhaps I can contact you when I am heading that way. If you're ever in the east, I can always meet you as well.


Sure, I ll let you know


----------

